# Engine failure



## sunny91 (Jun 3, 2008)

Small plane engine stop and he can restart the motor by making a dive.

Aunny


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thats pretty cool sunny, wonder what they are saying and if its just a joke


----------



## ccheese (Jun 3, 2008)

Wasn't much of a"failure" if it started right up.

Charles


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 3, 2008)

Here: the original on youtube and it is write (engine failure) i take the same 
tittle.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5MapqXQdU8_


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 3, 2008)

Stupid stunt. He didn't sound to terribly alarmed.


----------

